# greetd+tuigreet: unusable... [pending]

## CaptainBlood

A couple of problems here:

In value or position keystroke random erroneous interpretation in:

login/passwoard.

CR keystroke effect.

Within session selection(F3)

On the left border of the screen, login or password prompt may appear, likely depending on the in pregress input step.

Things are so unstable, in a row attempts limit may be hit before session does start,  triggering postponing next attempt for a couple of mn.

It seems like some forum buddies are using it...

Using openrc here, what could I be missing here? No go systemd may be  :Rolling Eyes: ?

Side note: In an attempt to fix, I pulled gui-apps/tuigreet: version bump to 0.7.1 which fails to import some of the referenced 'crates' here.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

I sometimes lose the login or password prompt, but if I just ignore it and type username<ENTER>password<ENTER> it logs in.

I think we have some variable(s) or virtual console settings wrong.

I'll try to tinker with greetd+tuigeet to get it working propely...

----------

## CaptainBlood

At least, I feel not being alone having problem of some sort...

Looking forward to have a fully functionnal text only session manager, which would fit my low memory preference:

I'll be waiting for 0.7.1 in portage tree, hoping it to fix..

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

One possible solution would be to set some sane values with stty before greetd starts tuigreet.

EDIT: Since tuigreet uses ncurses I think it does set some sane defaults too...

----------

## CaptainBlood

For the record, github bug report

Unure if that's the source of my issues.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thks to upstream gui-apps/tuigreet-0.7.1 unstable has been merged in portage tree.

Not stable enough to remove OP |pending] state here.  :Sad: 

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

0.7.2 of tuigreet has been released (also in gentoo repo).

I haven't yet tested it. Does it fix this, CaptainBlood?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Zucca,

untested yet...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

As desapointing as before...

Things are runniing so bad, keystroke, session selection list browsing, etc...

I hardly believe someone can dev & publish such a garbage.

Beginning to think many unspecified things here may mismatch upstream env...

I may be doing things so wrongly here, though...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Upstream report

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

I just tested it too.

"Username" gets displayed only after I have typed the username + <ENTER>... exactly the same for password inputText input field gets cut at least on the command input field, so that it is cumbersome to type longer file path.Are these also the symptoms you have on your machine, CaptainBlood?

EDIT to add:

```
gui-apps/tuigreet-0.7.2

gui-libs/greetd-0.7.0
```

Anyways, I normally prefer agreety, since it gives me more flexibility (I can, for example force user to use specific gui using only a simple shell script.) But tuigreet looks "nicer".

----------

## CaptainBlood

Somehow worse alike...

openrc here, wondering if systemd is expected?

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> openrc here, wondering if systemd is expected?

 OpenRC (with openrc-init too) here too. I don't think systemd is a requirement, but systemd may set some virtual console settings correctly (in favor of tuigreet) at boot. I'm just guessing here.

----------

## CaptainBlood

gentoo bug report & patch

Didn't change anything here...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> dlm upstream as a, alternative to tuigreet.
> 
> Should have posted to tuigreet post, sorry.
> 
> Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

 Yeah. I guess I could create an ebuild... I'll try to work on it in next few days.

EDIT: Oh it's a rust program. This might be PITA to accomplish.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *Zucca wrote:*   

>  *CaptainBlood wrote:*   dlm upstream as a, alternative to tuigreet.
> 
> Should have posted to tuigreet post, sorry.
> 
> Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support. Yeah. I guess I could create an ebuild... I'll try to work on it in next few days.
> ...

 Expected: mainly why I tried passing the buck  :Wink: 

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

There's hope...

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/cargo-ebuild.git/tree/README.md

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hey, your link ... I'm totally lost there...  :Embarassed: 

Believing you saying there's hope...  :Rolling Eyes: 

I may soon try to do it in my local repo my old fashion way, though...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> I'm totally lost there... 

 It's a program that helps creating rust ebuilds.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *Zucca wrote:*   

> It's a program that helps creating rust ebuilds.

 Nice to confirm my guess...  :Surprised: 

Didn't do my homework investigating any further...  :Confused: 

EDIT:

```
eix cargo-ebuild

* dev-util/cargo-ebuild

     Available versions:  ~0.4.0 (~)0.5.0 {debug}

     Homepage:            https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/cargo-ebuild.git

     Description:         Generates an ebuild for a package using the in-tree eclasses
```

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

 *Zucca wrote:*   

>  *CaptainBlood wrote:*   dlm upstream as a, alternative to tuigreet.
> 
> Should have posted to tuigreet post, sorry.
> 
> Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support. Yeah. I guess I could create an ebuild... I'll try to work on it in next few days.
> ...

 Aaaaaaand, I'm not too keen creating an ebuild for it anymore: *greetd wiki wrote:*   

> The currently known greeters are:
> 
> agreety (text-based, included with greetd)
> 
> gtkgreet (graphical, Gtk-based)
> ...

 (Embhasis mine)

*sigh*

----------

## CaptainBlood

cargo-ebuild installed here...

Cloned dlm and created ebuild successfully; as far as crates are concerned...

Couldn't set SRC_URI to find package.tar.gz.

Had to manually create tar.gz in /var/cache/distfiles

Once Manifest created, keyworded ebuild & tested:

Failed to build.

0.1.0 seems unachieved.

At least I've learned about cargo-ebuild.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Zucca

But really... Out of these greeters, agreety seems to be most customizable.

I command agreety to run custom script using --cmd which checks the UID among other things and then execs the desired wm/de/shell. The only drawback with agreety is that it lookg crude... Well, it's a agetty clone (kinda) after all.

But I go with function over form route. ;)

----------

## CaptainBlood

Recently installed alternative, with no ebuild yet.

Feel free to search in issues for an /etc/init.d/ly script link, and other gentoo related.

Working good enough to stay here, despite not compatible with gui-libs/display-manager-init  :Sad: .

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

More openrc friendly fork

requires

```
sudo make installopenrc
```

tty7 hardcoded in openrc init script  =>

```
grep tty /etc/ly/config.ini 

# tty in use

tty = 7
```

here to make it work.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support

----------

## CaptainBlood

Doesn't support disconnect yet (LXDE, Gnome...).

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## pjp

Interesting the a fork was necessary rather than patches being merged into the original.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Came to know about it in an Arch article on Wayland. They support the package.

IIRC, the openrc work is rather young, (2022-03-17).

Maybe some gentoo afidionados with dev skill will help the fork getting strength.

Patched gui-libs/display-manager-init could be a middle term goal...

Besides, PSX DOOM fire & CMatrix are nice looking animations.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

